# Future IFBB Pro Figure Competitor in the Making!



## jstar (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Title, Huh? 

A little about me:
I finally competed this fall in a figure competition, something I have been wanting to do for the past 2-3 years. I had the best time, meeting people, talking to other competitors, getting professional photos done...even getting on stage was fun, to my surprise! I ended up coming in dead last but I am over it now. I vowed to train my butt off for next season and become disciplined with my diet. Unfortunately, I have yet to do this. You see a lot of bad things happened in my life at once. I really don't want to go into detail but in order to deal with my depression I ATE, I ate A LOT. I've put on 12 lbs already...all of it fat I am sure. Anyways I am still having problems dealing so I decided to 1-seek couseling (a much better outlet) and 2- start a journal here (so I don't lose sight of the big picture).

With that said, here are my stats as of today:

Weight: 141.5
Height: 5'8"
Waist: 30.5"
Hips: 39"

Ok, at the show I was 130ish, 37" or less for hips and around 27.5" waist!!! I was about 15% bf (not lean enough though...)

Goals - Physique:
*add some serious mass to my upper body to bring out a V-taper. 
*Increase the width and thickness of my delts.
*Basically everything needs improvement, so just train hard as hell.

Upcoming Competitions:
***this is subject to change***
4/11
4/24
5/1
5/2
break till fall, then:
9/25
10/9


----------



## jstar (Nov 22, 2003)

*Training and Diet*

I am now 20 weeks out from the first show of next season, April 10th. I am working with Beverly International on my diet and I have decided to base my training on instinct so it will probably never be the same twice. I am going to email my BI "coach" in 4 weeks with an update and pics. I must be insane for starting a diet the week of Thanksgiving but then again that is typical behavior for me  My diet is actually not too bad: 5 meals a day, only meals #1 and #3 have starchy carbs. Oh yeah, and no cardio (for now that is).

*11/22/03 Diet:*

*9:45 AM*
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
3 oz turkey breast
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 

*1:15 PM* 
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flaxseed Oil
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 

*4:30 PM* 
4 oz sweet potato
1 cup broccoli
1 slice fat free cheese
4 oz 99% fat free ground turkey
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 

*7:30 PM* 
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flaxseed Oil
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 

*10:30 PM* 
6 oz 99% fat free ground turkey
2 cups salad
1 teaspoon flax
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 

*Totals:* 
1757.5
c=90 (20%), net = 72 (16%)
p=219.25 (50%)
f=60.65 (31%)

*Workout:*

*Machine Shoulder Press: *
15/20
12/25
10/30
20/15 (inner handles)
10/35
7/40

*DB Shoulder Press:* 
12/12 singles - seated
6/15 together - seated
6T & 6E/10 - standing (T=together, E=Each)
8T & 8E/10 - standing
9T & 6E/10 - standing

*Upright Row - Ez Bar: *
20/20
20/30
7/40
8/40
8/40

*DB Lateral/Side Raise/Burn:*
12E/5 (lateral)
12E/5 (lateral)
12E/5 (side)
12E/5 (lateral-only go down 3/4 way)
12E/5 (lateral - 3/4)
20E/5 (side)
3T & 1E burns with 3 lbs---what a sissy  

*Crunch: 5x15
*Seated Calf: 25/35, 25/35

*done in between other exercises


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

congrats on taking a step to be a better competitor.  everyone learns a little more from each show they do.

from reading your journal above all looks good, i did a smilar diet for my second show and it went really well.

however i really think that you should email your BI coach at least 8 weeks out from your show. training programs should change about every 5 weeks until you hit the last couple weeks before comp. and then you will change it weekly. diet changes for the last couple of weeks before competition are very specific and drastically different from any diet you will ever see. in order to cut your water and tighten up for a show you will need to do alot of adjustments that can only be learnt through some trial and error and from coaches that have trained athletes from bb'ing or figure/fitness comps before. JMHO though.

Good luck.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome!  I love having a journal here on IM. Everyone here is motivating and helpful! Good luck with your next competition, and congrats for already competition once!  Looking forward to more reading.


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2003)

*Quadz*

*November 23, 2003:*  

*Leg Extension:* 
_settings: back=4, leg=3_ 
20/10lbs
15/20lbs
running the rack:
9/30--4/20--5/10
8/40--5/30--5/20--6/10
6/50--3/40--5/30--5/20--6/10

*Crunch: * 
20
20
20 (left oblique)
20 (right oblique)
20 (lower abs)

*Leg Press:* 
_notes: middle machine, legs low on platform to emphasize quads_ 
12/50lbs
12/50--Rest/Pause--3/50--RP--3/50
12/50--RP--3/50--RP--3/50

*Single Leg Extension:* 
5E/10lbs
5E/10lbs
10E/15lbs (negatives)
6E/15lbs--5E/15lbs

*DB Standing Calf Raise:* 
20/30lbs
20/30lbs
20/30lbs


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey J'Bo  
Thanks for checking out my journal and for the great advice. I appreciate any tips you can offer me on being a better competitor. I do plan to email BI in 4 weeks (that will be about 16 weeks out) with an update. I actually have been really bad with my diet and lack of training the past couple weeks-month, so I really want to put in a solid month of clean eating and intense workouts before I ask for any changes to be made to my plan.  

Wow - does your diet and workouts change on a weekly basis when you get to 8 weeks out? That is something I did not know 

This diet is making me hungry though - I am used to eating every 3 hrs but I only get 5 meals so its hard to do. I am determined to keep at it though!


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi Jill  

Thanks for the nice welcome! Keeping a journal is absolutely vital to me when it comes to competing. The last show I just kept it in a notebook to myself but I figure why not post it, maybe I will be more careful about what I eat if I know others are watching. Plus I am sure it will be a lot more fun if I drag others along for the ride!


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> maybe I will be more careful about what I eat if I know others are watching.!



I am!


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2003)

> I am!



So true, isn't it???


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2003)

*Diet: * 

*November 23: *

*7:45  *
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
3 oz turkey
sf syrup

*11:15 *
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flaxseed Oil

***starving***
*2:50  *
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_ 
3.5 oz cooked ground turkey - 99% ff
1/2 cup low fat cottage
1 cup salad
1/4 cup broccoli
4.5 oz yam

*6:00  *
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_
4 Healthy Choice Sausage Patties
1 cup low fat cottage cheese
1.5 cups salad
2 TBL Fat Free Raspberry Vinegrette Dressing


*9:30  *
_3 Ultra 40's, 3 Mass Aminos_
1 cup salad
2 TBL Fat Free Raspberry Vinegrette Dressing
3.25 oz turkey breast
1/2 cup fat free mozzerella
1 tsp Peanutbutter

*Totals:  *
1799.55
c=118.95 (26%), net=95.45 (21%)
p=240.125 (53%)
f=43.875 (22%)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 23, 2003)

Diet looks good BI has helped me alot in the past.  Just ck with them every 2-3 weeks so you can make adjustments.  Best advice I can give you stick with one person from beginning to end. THis is the major mistake people make and last week end up self destructing and coming in flat or not on target.  Bi has been very successful in psat with many natural BB.  I right now your supplement base is fine as you get leaner BCAAS and Lean out will be added.  Stay the course and best of luck


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2003)

*November 24th:* 

*7:45* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's  
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
5 Healthy Choice Sausage Patties 
cinnamon, sf syrup

*11:15* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's  
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flaxseed Oil

*3:15* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's  
3 low carb whole wheat pitas
2 ff cheese
3 oz turkey

*5:15* 
2 slices ff cheese

*6:30* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's  
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flaxseed Oil

*9:00* 
1 cup salad
1 ff cheese
2 TBL ff raspberry vinegrette dressing

*10:30* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's 
3 soy pitas
1 sl ff cheese
3 low carb whole wheat pitas

*Totals:* 
2811
c:270 (38%) net=184 (26%)
p:300.4  (43%)
f:62 (20%)

*Workout:Back/Triceps/Abs/Calves* 

*Super Pullover:* 
1 min rest..ancient machine..didn't feel right no matter how many times I adjusted it 
12/30
5/40--5/30

*(assisted)Wide Grip Chin-Up:* 
2 min rest...used to use too much weight on these. I lowered the weight and concentrated on using my back ONLY and not bi's so much 
15/Level 18
13/L16
10/L14

*Bent Over Row: * 
2 min rest...underhand grip, straight bar. Felt better than with the long barbell, really felt it in my lats 
15/30
11/40
10/40
10/40

*Seated Cable Row:* 
rest=dunno. used narrow grip. absolutely no swinging like the guy next to me note: this exercise is good for rear delts too, esp partials 
16/20
16/30
8/40

*One Arm DB Row:* 
rest=dunno.these always feel awkward 
20e/12
15right,13left/20

*Tricep Cable Pressdown:* 
trisets. rest=1min approx.  
21/50--21/40--21/30
10/60--9/50--12/40
5/70--4/60--5/50 plus 3 partials @ 50

*Tricep DB Extension:* 
rest-pause, continuous 
10/20 (ezbar..felt too heavy)
with 8 lb DB:
right=11--RP--2
left=12--RP--2

right=10--RP--2
left= 9--RP--2

right=8--RP--2
left= 8--RP--2

*Abs=Hanging Leg Raise:* 
rest=1min approx.  
12
12
12


*Calves=Standing Calf Raise:* 
rest=30sec approx.  
16/20's
17/20's
19/20's


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2003)

> Diet looks good BI has helped me alot
> in the past. Just ck with them every 2-3 weeks so you can make adjustments. Best advice I can give
> you stick with one person from beginning to end. THis is the major mistake people make and last week end up self destructing and coming in flat or not on target. Bi has been very successful in psat with many natural BB. I right now your supplement base is fine as you get leaner BCAAS and Lean out will be added. Stay the course and best of luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

where are you getting your BI products ?  DPS I HOPE !!


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2003)

*How you know when you are too serious about your training....*

I walked right by Mark Wahlberg at the gym today, didn't even notice!!! Boy, sometimes I wish I wasn't so into my workout!!! He lives in my town so I guess he was just dropping by to say hi...and I missed it


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2003)

hardasnails...
I am getting them from Vitaglo


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

Ok GOOD becuase directly from them they will rape you.  I get whole sale.  Suggestion if you know some one that has a health practice or personal training business with tax id you get them whole sale !!   Forexample I get mass aminos for like 23 bucks


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

YOU MISSED MARK WALBERG  damn you need to wake up women


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 24, 2003)

hi there - have you ever nuked the ultrasize to make a little protein cake in the microwave?  not bad at all....and the chocolate smells like brownies bakin!  (doesn't taste THAT good though)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

Don't be talking nasty things (brownies)  around J'bo  LOL


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2003)

han, thanks for the tip but I don't have any connections unfortunately. I always make sure to order over $50 on vitaglo to get the free shipping though. Every little bit helps.

J'Bo, I know, I know, I am kicking myself 

Nikegurl, I never tried that with the chocolate but yes, with vanilla...good stuff!!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2003)

*November 25th: *  

*8:50*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
1/2 cup oats
1 Egg and some shell 
3 TBL egg whites
5 Healthy Choice Sausage patties
cinnamon, sf syrup

*12:45* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL flaxseed oil

*3:30* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
1/2 soy pita
1 package broccoli
3 slices ff cheese
3 oz turkey

*5:20* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
1.5 soy pitas
1 slice ff cheese

*7:00* 
no pills here
soy pita
1 slice ff cheese
3 oz turkey

**went to bed early, I was tired 

*Totals:* 
1964
c=172 (35%) net 152 (31%)
p=230.4 (47%)
f=36 (16%)


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2003)

*  November 25: * 

Don't think I am going to workout today because I have already done 3 days in a row:
Sat - Shoulders, Traps
Sun - Quads
Mon- Back, Triceps

My lower back was sore last night (seems fine now) but my tri's are sore so chest is out. I could do glutes/hams today but since I was planning to do deads and I did back yesterday I should rest today.

Don't mind me I am rambling 

Ok-so this week maybe I will do:
Sat - Shoulders, Traps
Sun - Quads
Mon- Back, Triceps
Tues - off
Wed-Chest, Biceps
Thurs - Hams, Glutes
Fri-weak point training=shoulders and maybe 1 other bodypart, varying it week to week???
Sat - off
Sun-repeat 

3 on, 1 off

and yes, my gym is open 1/2 day on Thursday


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2003)

*November 26th: *  

*9:45*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
1/2 cup oats
1 Egg  
3 TBL egg whites
5 Healthy Choice Sausage patties
cinnamon

*1:05*  
postwo but not hungry
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's 
2 scoops Choc Ultra Size
1 TBL PB
microwaved it just a little so it was warm and gooey:


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2003)

*November 26th: *  

*Workout:
courtesy of J'Bo  
EDITED*  

Hams & Glutes - tri's still sore 


*Romanian Deadlift/Lying Leg Curl Superset:*   

wu:
15/bar
15/20
---------

15/20+bar
15/30

12/30+bar
8/40

10/40+bar
7/40


*Smith Lunge:*  
wu:
12e/bar
-----------
12e/20+bar
12e/30+bar
12e/30+bar

*Single Leg Press:*  used machine with high platform, kept feet high, felt weird, limited ROM. Maybe I should have used the other leg press machine? 
8e/20
8e/20

*Abs:*  

*Oblique Machine:*  
20e/30
10e/40
10e/40


*Crunch:*  
15
15
15

*Plate Loaded Rotary Calf:*  seat 8 or 6... 
20/90..ouch
11/135 + 5 partials
8/135+7 partials


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good dear if you want to accelerate things faster you may want to start taking BCAAS during your workouts they will help to burn that visceral fat.  I have J'bo doing this right now and is one of the reasons why she is getting tighter very quickly.  BCAAS are old school but they are now starting to become popular once again.  Forcheapest BCAAS optimum is probably best bet and only leed about 12-15 grams put in to water and sip on them during your workout and you will get plenty of benfits. I remeber last year I was skeptical of BI muscluarity, but they proved to be a key in helping me get super shredded and leaner, stronger even on a low carb diet. I SWEAR BY THEM !!


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks for the suggestion han 
The vitamin Shoppe is right up the street from me so I can pick some up this afternoon. Is it better to buy them in capsule form or powder? I'd like to get the caps because they are less expensive. Sounds like they are more useful for precontest but I can start taking them now. Should I cycle them at all you think?


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2003)

I totally f***** up yesterday with my diet. Man, I can't go one week without bingeing and throwing all my hard work down the toilet.  I know it's no excuse but I have depression and the carbs in only 2 meals really dampens my mood after a couple days and makes me crave them more...I must have like zero serotonin..grrrr. Anyways I am getting help for that and trying to stay sane in the meantime. I am pretty sure that is what the main problem is because I have been this way for years and now finally I am doing research on it and learning about why I do this and I am determined to stop!!! I just added some fuel to my fire this a.m. after searching the web and finding the contest I am doing on April 10th. It's funny because there are 2 rounds: one at prejudging where you have to wear a black 2 piece and black heels only then in the evening a regular 2 piece, and reg. heels...but that seems fairer, eh?

Well I better start getting ready for the gym before they close. Chest & Bi's today


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

did you train legs last night?

everyone slips up so dont be too hard...just learn from your mistakes and correct them before they become a problem


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving J'Bo 
Yeah I did legs yesterday and today I am feeling it that did the trick. My  thanks you 

I was just venting above. Nothing is going to keep me down too long. I feel like I have a TON of fat to lose for April but its still doable. My plan now is to keep everything the same and NOT CHEAT for 3 weeks and then email BI with my update. Maybe I will see if I can carb cycle at that point because it might be better for my cravings. Dunno.

Enjoy your bird. Happy holidays


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2003)

*November 27th:*

*10:00 *
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
1 scoop Ultra Size

*2:15*
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flaxseed Oil

*5:40*
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
4 oz cooked turkey
1/4 cup lf cottage cheese
4 oz sweet potato

*7:45*
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's
2 scoops US
1 Tbl Flax

*7:45*
no supps
2 scoops US
1/2 cup eggwhites

*Totals:*
1869
c:97 (21%), net:89 (19%)
p:217 (46%)
f:74 (36%)


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2003)

*November 27th*  

*Chest, Shoulders, Abs, Calves*  

*Incline DB Press:*  
15/12's--warmup
15/15's
12/20's
7/25's

*Plate Pullover:*  
15/10
8/25
8/25

*Incline DB Fly:* 
15/8's
15/10's
15/12's

*Standing Plate Lateral Raise:*  
20e/2.5
20e/2.5
20e/2.5

*"Y" DB Press:*  
15e/3
15e/5
11e/8 

Superset:
*Crunch:*  
12
12
12
With:
*Standing DB Calf Raise:*  
15/25's
15/25's
15/25's


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

Well if you only ate 2 meals yesterday then its gonna be hard to repair that ripped up booty...so make sure to eat better today 

No holidays for me...i am Canadian


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2003)

> Well if you only ate 2 meals yesterday
> then its gonna be hard to repair that
> ripped up booty...so make sure to eat
> better today



ha ha..actually I only ate 2 clean meals, the rest was a blur of cookies and pie I will be better today, promise 

Oops my bad on the holiday thing. It's just another day today for me too. (Besides I eat turkey practically everyday so what's the difference? LOL)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 27, 2003)

Thats what R ala is for to clean up those carbs. i took 4,000 mgs today and weight less then I did when i started  eating


----------



## jstar (Nov 28, 2003)

> Thats what R ala is for to clean up those carbs. i took 4,000 mgs today and weight less then I did when i started  eating



4000 mgs??? Wow you must have had a lot of carbs . I just spent the last 30 mins reading up on
r ala. I really don't know too much about supplemments, but I am going to check into it some more Do you take it everyday or only during your cheats or higher carb meals?


----------



## jstar (Nov 28, 2003)

*November 28th:*  

I slept A LOT last night!!!tryptophan OD I guess  

*12:05* 
3 Mass Amino's, 3 Ultra 40's
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
5 healthy choice sausages
cinnamon, sf syrup

*3:50* postwo
3 Mass Amino's, 3 Ultra 40's
2 scoops US
1 TBL PB
glutamine

*5:50* 
3 Mass Amino's, 3 Ultra 40's
4 oz sweet potato
5 oz turkey
2 TBL ff raspberry vinagrette

*8:20* 
out to eat. my boyfriend wanted buffalo chicken but I made him split this salad with me. I am evil 
1-2 oz chicken, lettuce, small piece of melon, a few olives

*10:00* 
3 Mass Amino's, 3 Ultra 40's

*10:40* 
2 scoops US
1/2 cup egg whites
glutamine

*12:15* 
2 scoops US
1/3 cup egg whites

*Totals:* 
1869
c:122 (26%), net:112(24%)
p:240.4 (51%)
f: 50.9 (24%)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

he meant 400mgs...no one can take 4000...typo han typo


----------



## jstar (Nov 28, 2003)

*November 28th:*

*Workout-EDITED:* 

*Biceps/Light Back/Rear Delts:*

*Alt DB Curl:* 
15e/8's
15e/10's

*Standing BB Curl:* 
15/18
16/18

*DB Hammer Curl:* 
16e/8
12e/10
5e/12+6e/10(alt) superset

*Pulldown Machine:* 
8/50+6/70 wu
10/75 wide grip
8/75 narrow grip
12/75 wide grip

*Row Machine:* 
15/40 narrow grip
20/30 wide grip - hits rear delts 
12/50 narrow + 15/30 wide superset

 Notes: Bicep workout was lame-change it next time. PDs were good. Wide grip row was awesome for rear delts. Whaddup with the high reps? I was just plain weak today!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

Jstar,
I do 20 minutes cardio post workout
Reasoing why
your glycogen levels are low, but not empty like first thing in the morning.  To prevent muscle break down I down 5 grams BCAAS 5 grams glutemine before going into cardio, plus I sip on SANS v-12 while doing cardio, then post workout depeding on what phase I am in depends on amount of carbs i take but protein always stays the same 50 from muscle provider 10 grams glutemine then I wait about 1.5 -2 hours to eat. best way to know when to eat is when you start peeing like a race horse that is indication I use to gauge my meals, cardio after legs is ok, but very low, what people don;t uderstand cardio is a partioning agent which helps to drive nutrients into the cell and to help remove lactic acid  

hope this helps


----------



## jstar (Nov 28, 2003)

> he meant 400mgs...no one can take 4000...typo han typo



thanks for clarifying J'Bo. Han are you trying to kill me?
 

What if I started out on 100mg/day? I was reading that really high doses would give you gastro problems so I don't want to take more than I can handle just starting out.


----------



## jstar (Nov 28, 2003)

Han, think I got it. I hate cardio first thing in the am-so I am glad you said that. As you know I am not doing any now but I will probably start adding it back in a few weeks. I always do it postworkout too. The best results I get (esp in the lower body) come from HIIT but it's so demanding, as you well know that I just want to tale a break from ALL cardio for a few mths before I go back. I was stupid last time and did a ton of cardio for my last contest 1-2 hrs daily. Never again!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

i took 2,000 mgs at meal 1 and another 2,000 mgs before desert 3 hour later !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

just saying start 20 minutes 4 times a week post workout its not that much and will make dieting alot easier.  I would lower the protein by 10-15% becuase extra protein can store as fat as well.  Just my opinon


----------



## jstar (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey Han, 
I am going to stick to the diet outline I got from BI for 3 wks before I add cardio. My diet has been pretty crappy the past month or so (okay really crappy!) so just eating clean is making a difference. I'm trying to take in about 1900 cal, 
50P/20C/30F so it works out to 237.5 grams of protein per day, give or take. In the past I did lose fat eating 90% clean with no cardio and 2000c/day (up to a point). 

HIIT is going to kick my butt when I start


----------



## jstar (Nov 29, 2003)

*November 29th:* 

Non-Training Day 

*Meals:* 

*9:45:* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's 
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
5 HC Sausages
cinnamon & sf syrup :drool:

*2:00:* 
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's 
2 scoops US
1 TBL Flax Oil

*3:00:*snack  
1/4 cup lf cottage cheese
1 oz turkey
*pinch* of red. fat mozzerella

rest of meals planned for today: 
6:00=D'Angelo's= small turkey sub
9:00=2 scoops US/1 TBL Flax or PB
before bed=turkey/shake  

***EDITED***

Actual:

5:30 PM= 3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's small turkey sub on honey wheat roll at D'Angelo's

Later:
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40's 
2 scoops US
1 TBL Flax  

**slice of Lite Italian Bread**
3 rice cakes
3 TBL egg whites
2 cups Puffed Wheat
2 bagels
9 ww bread
3 pieces caramel
1 sv oyster crackers
4 sv Twizzlers

Total:
4274


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2003)

Day off for me too! My shoulders, chest and tris are all sore. So is my knee for some reason. I might go do some cardio after work, not sure. Rest days are fun. What are the macros in your sausages? I havent had sausage in years... They soind good, do they taste good?


----------



## jstar (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Jill 
I can relate to being sore Everything is sore on me right now!

The sausages are by Healthy Choice. They have 70 cals, 3g carbs, 8g protein and 3g fat per serving.(which is 3 links or patties). They taste awesome, especially with sugar free syrup poured over them.


----------



## jstar (Nov 30, 2003)

*November 30th:*  

*11:50:*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40s 
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
3 HC Sausages

*4:00:*  postworkout
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40s
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flax 
glutamine

*6:00*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40s
2 slices ww bread
3 oz turkey
2 slices ff cheese

*8:30*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40s
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 TBL Flax Oil

*10:30*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40s
2 scoops Ultra Size
1/2 cup egg whites
2 slices ff cheese

*Totals:* 
1915
c:105 (22%)
p:233 (49%)
f:67 (31%)


----------



## jstar (Nov 30, 2003)

*November 30th - Workout:*  

*Shoulders/Traps/Abs/Calves:*  

*Machine Press:*  
15/20--wu
12/30
8/40
4/45
8/40
10/30+10/10--dropset

*Seated DB Press:*  
8e/15
9R,10L/15
9e/15
10e/15
9e/15

*Upright Rows (Superset abs):*  
Did 20 crunches after each set of Upright Rows
20/30
9/40
9/40
9/40
9/40

*DB Laterals (Superset DB Front Raises):*  Did 5 Front Raises after each lateral raise with same arm
12e/5lbs dumbbell
12e/5
12e/5
12e/5
12e/5

*Seated Calf Raises:*  
25/40
25/40
25/40


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2003)

_*December 1st:* _

 *11:00:*  
3 Mass Aminos, 3 Ultra 40s, 300mg of ALA 
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
3 TBL egg whites
4 HC Sausages


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2003)

starting supplements today:

ALA=300mg twice a day 600mg 
BCAA=??? take some during training-don't know how much


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2003)

*December 1st:* 

*Quads: * 
Leg Extensions 
Leg Presses
Single Extensions
Calf Raises
Crunches


----------



## jstar (Dec 4, 2003)

*December 4th:* 

*Stats: *
143
32% tanita
NW=28"
WSI=29.5"
RW=30-30.25"
HIPS=39"

*Diet:*
M1:.5cup oats,1 egg,3 ew,3 HC Sausages
M2:2 scoops Ultra Size, 1 TBL Flax
M3:2.5 oz turkey, .75cup lf cottage cheese
M4:1/2 Buffalo Wing, Tuscan Chix Salad w/Bals Vin.
M5: 2 scoops Ultra Size

*Supplements:*
300mg ALA with M1 & M4
3 Mass Aminos per meal
3 Ultra 40 per meal
10.4g BCAA's while training

*Totals:*
Have no clue because of M4. Had to go out to eat with former coworkers-hooray. Of course they all wanted appetizers--I did not but of course had to pay anyways. Oh well I didnt do too bad but this place has absolutely nothing even halfway healthy. Everything has cheese/bacon/haevy sauces...it is just amazing how hard it is to find anything that won't compromise my diet. I won't be going out to eat for a LONG time!

*Workout:*

*Shoulders/Traps/Abs/Calves:*

    Machine Press: 5 x 15,12,8,8,8
Standing BB Press: 5 x 6,6,6,6,5
Seated Calf Raise: 3 x 25 superset with:
         Crunches: 3 x 15
      Upright Row: 5 x 8,10,10,10,8
  Lateral Machine: 5 x 12,12,10,10,12


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 4, 2003)

jstar- do you do caps or powder bcaa's?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 4, 2003)

take 7 grams BCAAS half prior workout and then take 7 during workout.  Bcaas hit your system in about 30 minutes so you want them in you when you are training and then take them during so that they are in there for recovery as soon as you are done.  FYI add in 500 mcgs of biotin with ALA becusae it does depelte your body and lack of biotin equals possible bad joint pains


----------



## jstar (Dec 4, 2003)

SS- I bought the caps but actually I opened them up and put them in my water. I did 8 caps in the water and took 5 immediately after training. I read that it is bad to let the BCAAs be exposed to the air...I think that is what I read but can't remember?? How do you take them shortstuff???

Han-hey buddy 
Thanks for the suggestions...I will split up my BCAA's as you said. What brand do you use? I bought some cheapo ones 100 caps for $9.00 at the Vitamin Shoppe but if I am take 13-14 caps each training day it adds up. It is the cheapest I found so far though. Is it bad that I open the caps and let them dissolve in my water or should I just take them whole?


----------



## jstar (Dec 5, 2003)

*December 5th:* 

*Diet:*

M1:1/2cup oats,1 egg,3 ew,1 HC link,2 ff cheese
M2:soy pita,1 ff cheese,3.5 oz turkey
M3:2 scoops US, 1 TBL Flax
M4:2 ww low carb pitas, 1 ff cheese, 2oz turkey
M5:1 ww low carb pita,1 ff cheese, 2 soy pitas

*Total:*
2154
c:210 (net 142)
p:248.2
f:35.5

*Workout:*

Leg Extensions: 5 breakdowns:
wu: 16
Set 1: 7,5,8
Set 2: 7,4,4,7
Set 3: 6,4,4,4,6
Set 4: 5,3,3

Crunches: 3x20

(Low)Leg Press: 
Set 1: 12
Set 2: 12 rest/pause 3
Set 3: 12 rest/pause 3

Single Leg Extension:
Set 1: 8 reps/leg
Set 2: 8 reps/leg 
Set 3: 8 reps/leg
Set 4: 8 reps/leg

DB Standing Calf Raise: 3x20

Comments:
Quads were *fried* immediately after the first exercise!!!! Leg Press was hard, lots of lactic acid burning going on. Singles were almost impossible so I only used 7.5lbs per leg just as a finisher. Calves were tougher too because I couldn't stand up!!!

*Supplements:*
*600mg ALA 
**14.4g BCAAs 
3 Ultra 40s per meal
3 Mass Aminos per meal

*300mg with M1 and 300mg with M2
**7.2g 30 min before training and 7.2g during


----------



## jstar (Dec 6, 2003)

*December 6th: * 

*Meals:* 
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop US, 3 ew, 1 egg
M2: 2 scoops US, 1 TBL Flax
M3: soy pita, lowcarb ww pita, 2 oz turkey
M4:
M5:

*Totals:* 

*Supplements:* 
600 mg ALA (300mgx2)
3 Ultra 40 per meal
3 Mass Aminos per meal
14.4g BCAA's--if I train todayEDITED: none today

*Workout: * 
Back/Triceps. Not sure if I am going out today, it's snowing pretty bad EDITED: No workout today. It is still snowing and the wind is howling! 4 mos of this shit I have to look forward to at least!!!! Grrrr.

*Comments: * 
I feel a cold coming on, ugh! I am sure I can workout today but my little car is scary to drive in this snow. We'll see I guess. My quads are soooore from yesterday. Feels great!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

I just got over a mini cold. Rest and lotsa vitamin C.(they taste real good too, the orange chewy ones!)  Take care!


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh, your meals from yesterday, just wondering how you got 248 g's of protein?


----------



## jstar (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi Jill
I broke down my meals from yesterday to show you where the protein was coming from. The soy pitas have 22g per pita, plus my supps add about 45g of additional quality protein each day! 

Diet:

M1:cals/c/p/f/fiber :
1/2cup oats150  27  5  3  4
1 egg80  0  6  5  0
3 ew 25  0  5  0  0
1 HC link24  1  2.7  1  0
2 ff cheese60  4  10  0  0
3 Mass Aminos18  0  4.5  0  0
3 Ultra 40 Tabs18 0  4.5  0  0

M1 Total:375  32  37.7  9  4

M2:
soy pita240  36  22  2  2
1 ff cheese30  2  5  0  0
3.5 oz turkey105  0  24.5  1  0
3 Mass Aminos18  0  4.5  0  0
3 Ultra 40 Tabs18 0  4.5  0  0

M2 Total:411  38  60.5  2  2

M3:
2 scoops US240  10  34  8  0
1 TBL Flax120  0  0  14  0
3 Mass Aminos18  0  4.5  0  0
3 Ultra 40 Tabs18 0  4.5  0  0

M3 Total:396  10  43  22  0

M4:
2 ww low carb pitas200  36  14  0  32
1 ff cheese30  2  5  0  0
2oz turkey60  0  14  .5  0
3 Mass Aminos18  0  4.5  0  0
3 Ultra 40 Tabs18 0  4.5  0  0

M4 Total:326  38  42  .5  32

M5:
1 ww low carb pita100  18  7  0  16
1 ff cheese30  2  5  0  0
2 soy pitas480  72  44  2  2
3 Mass Aminos18  0  4.5  0  0
3 Ultra 40 Tabs18 0  4.5  0  0

M5 Total:646  92  65  2  20

Totals:
*   Cal:    C:     P:        F:     Fib:*
M1:   375     32     37.7      9      4
M2:   411     38     60.5      2      2
M3:   396     10     43        22     0
M4:   326     38     42        .5     32
M5:   646     92     65         2     20

     2154     210    248.2     35.5   58

Total:
2154
c:210 (net 142...ooops s/b 152!!!)
p:248.2
f:35.5


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

You are cute! You didnt have to go so into detail! Wow, your cheese is 10g of protein? (2) How much and what kinda cheese you eating? I usually eat light cheese slices or feta. I love salt.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi jstar! 
I finally got to spend some time on here and read through your journal. Good luck with your competitions, I admire anyone with the discipline and drive to do that.  That's so cool. I totally understand about the binging, I have the same issue that I'm working through right now. I'm getting better. 

I'm looking forward to seeing you kick some butt at these competitions!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 8, 2003)

IMO i think you should be leaning down to about 15-16% bf and let your body adjust to that weight and then make minor tweeks here and there.  When was the last time you had body fat cked by an accurate source?  I recommend it every 3-4 weeks to ck everything in ck  Just my opinon.  Plus you are not doing cardio ?  I would be keeping caloires where they are at and add 3 session of cardio in on non training days 20-30 minutes - HIT one day , interval next time, longer duration 3 time.  Listen to venuto he nailed it on the head .  Feed the muscle and let cardio burn the fat.  Ask j'bo she loves what she is doing becuase we kept cardio in and even up caloires and she is bigger and leaner then she was last year !! just some things to think about Pm if have any quesdtions


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 8, 2003)

ps liver tabs are 2 grams per tablet !!   Not 1.5 grams other wise everything looks good. Calories are alittle high with out any cardio thats all i am saying


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2003)

Jill: It's fat free Shaw's brand per slice is 30 cals, 2 carbs, 5 protein.

Hikerchick: Hey girl!!! I am dealing with my food issues for the 1st time ever, for me it goes hand and hand with depression. Just talking openly about it here and with others is really helping though! I'll be sure to pop in your journal too. You are doing the IM challenge, right?

Hardasnails...you are so right. I just worked out a new plan, one that I think I may actually be able to stick with. I find that when I lower my carbs too much (like to 100g/day) I end up eating more/cheating/craving more carbs and sugar. I'd rather try a more moderate carb approach and tweak it to a carb cycling plan along the way. I am going to detail what I came up with tonight in my next post, I'd really respect your opinion on any changes you would make


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey everyone! The past couple days have been pretty bad. First I was snowed in at my boyfriends then once I finally made it home my flu became full-blown. Yesterday was definitely worse than today. Grrrr this wouldn't have happened if I had stocked up on vit C and gotten more multi's so it's my fault I guess. Good news is that I came up with a new long-term plan for my contest diet. I am still aiming for 4/10 but if I am off, there are several contests in the 3-4 wks following that show, so I will be ready for one of them, if not all of them! Here it is, all opinions are welcome!

Note: Liver Tabs/Mass Aminos calories and protein grams are included in total intake. 

*Dec 9-31:*  
Cardio: 4x30 am
Training: 4x week (each bp twice)
Diet: 2005 cal, p/c/f: 200/200/45
Supps: BCAA's or Mass Aminos before & during weights, before cardio. Liver tabs: 10/day split evenly with # meals, 600mg ALA, 500mg biotin, multi, maybe xtra Vit C, glutamine post cardio & post training

*Jan 1-31:* 
Cardio: 4x45 am
Training: same
Diet: same (clean up sources if necessary)
Supps: same...add Green Tea am,before cardio

*Feb 1-29:* 
Cardio: same, 4x45 am (1-2 are HIT)
Training: 3x week: D1:Chest/Back, D2:Legs, D3:Sh/Arms...abs/calves every training day.
Supps: same
Diet: Carb Cycle: No, Low, Med, High:

No:   30C  200P   45F  1325
Low: 100C  200P   45F  1605
Med: 150C  200P   45F  1805
High:200C  200P   45F  2005

Average: 120C  200P  45F  1685

Notes: cardio on no/low days, weights on med/high days.

*Mar 1-31:* 
Cardio: same, 4x45 am (3 are HIT)
Training: 3x week: one heavy day(hypertrophy), one circuit day, one superset/giant sets. 
Diet: No, Low, No, High

No:    30C   200P   45F   1325
Low:  100C   200P   45F   1605
No:    30C   200P   45F   1325
High: 200C   200P   45F   2005

Average: 90C  200P  45F  1565

Notes: Cardio will try to do on no/low days and weights on higher carb days. 

*April 1-10:* 
4/1-4/3: p/c/f 200/200/45 no workout/break
4/4-4/6: DEPLETE:zero carbs-3-4oz low sodium protein every 2-3 hrs (ground turkey), fiber supp, tons of water (up to 2 gallons)workout is superset/total body all 3 days with light weights/ 30-45 cardio postworkout (or as much as I can do of that!)
4/7: CARB LOAD DAY 1: no workout, just stretching, 1/2 gal water all day, 5-6 meals of carbs/protein..I have a detailed plan for this when the time comes. 
4/8 & 4/9: CARB LOAD DAYS 2&3: 16 oz water, same meals as Day 1 - no workouts, just stretch if you want to. 
4/10-Show

This is a rough guideline of what I want to do. Of course the dates could change depending on how quickly I progress and how I feel. I know a lot of people might advise a lower carb diet but honestly I know I am setting myself up for failure that way. BI would probably have me on the really low carb diet with bi-weekly carb ups...while this is no doubt very effective for a lot of people, I would probably bite someone's head off after 3 days with a next to nothing carb intake!!! That is why I like the idea of adding in cardio now and keeping mod levels of carbs (200g/day) then cycling my carbs later. I feel much more comfortable with this approach. Any suggestions??? Like I said, alot of this is subject to change depending on my progress, but this is the basic outline.


----------



## jstar (Dec 9, 2003)

*December 9*

 

_7.2g BCAAs_ 
*Cardio:*  
30 elliptical
2.77 miles
422 cals
HR 110-120 (still kinda sick)

*Meals:* 
M1:
_2 Ultra 40s_12  0  3  0 
1/2 cup oats150 27c 5p 3f 
1 egg 80  0  6  5 
3 egg whites25  0  5  0 
3 HC Sausages70  3  8  3 
Total: 337  30c  27p  11f

M2:_2 Ultra 40s_12  0  3  0
1 soy pita240  36  22  2
1 ff cheese30  2  5  0
2.8 oz turkey84  0  17  1
Total: 366  38c  45p  3f

M3reworkout_ 2 Ultra 40s_12  0  3  0
1/2 cup oats  150  27  5  3
1 sc US  120  5  17  4
1 graham cracker  55  11.5  1 .75

10 Mass Aminos  50  0  12.5  0
(5 before training, 5 during)

M4ostworkout_glutamine_
1 cup oats 300  54  10  6
1 sc US  120  5  17  4
M4 Total: 420  59  27  10

M5ostworkout 2_2 Ultra 40s_12  0  3  0
soy pita  240  36  22  2
3 ff cheese  90  6  15  0
M5 Total: 342  42  40  2

M6:_2 Ultra 40s_12  0  3  0
soy pita  240  36  22  2
3 ff cheese 90 6  15  0
M6 Total: 342  42  40  2

Total:  2194  254.5c  212.5p  35.75f

*Workout: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Calves/Abs:* 

DB Bench Press: 5 x 15,12,8,8,9
Plate Xover: 3 x 13,12,12
Machine Shoulder Press: 5 x 20,  12+8,  6+9,  6+9, 6+8, Dropsets
DB Incline Fly: 3 x 15,15,9
Crunch: 3 x 15
Seated Calf Raise: 3 x 25
Machine Lateral Raise: 3 x 15,12,8
Tricep Pressdown: 3 x 6+7+7,   6+8+8,   6+5+6, dropsets


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 9, 2003)

take to 6 meals a day and you can better assimulate the protein intake.  Personally 150 is plenty and then gradually increase it.  to 175 grams is too much more a female for protein becuase you do  not have the hormones to syntheis it (testerone). I would also lower carbs to your body weight  and have (75-80) %them centered around your preworkout, post wokout 1 and meal 2 and other percentage coming from ultrasize .  This way they can be utilized proper and out side window even including breakfast keep them lower with little higher fat like 10 grams

meal 1 lower protein slighlty drop oats add 1/2 grapefruit ever thing else looks fine
meal 2 preworkout meal Drop protein by 20-25%, now bring in oatmeal 1/2 cup
meal 3 post workout 1   2 scoops muscle provider with 1 cup oatmeal
2 hours later post wokout 2 is fine cut oats switch to 6 oz yam

meal 5 fine

meal 6  6 egg whites with veggies  

reasoning
aftet cardio you will be still i fat burning mood from not having carbs - good thing
have majority of carbs centered around pre, post w1post 2 and then start tampering as day goes on and then about 5-6 pm make that your last solid meal like you have and then before going to bed just a nice light anabolic meal (cottage chesse and eggs are best ) with 1 cup of favorite greens in salad NO FAT !! becuae the fiber will slow the aborption down as well as the cassein from the cc...  


so training day may loo like this


----------



## jstar (Dec 9, 2003)

My diet needs some tweaking. I am going to take the awesome suggestions Han has made an incorporate them into my plan. Thanks Han  

Since I am adding cardio and still really trying to eliminate the sugar and junk I want to keep my total cals high like 1900-2000 (but no more than that!) and make them clean as possible. I will get rid of the soy pitas and breads and try to utilize more sweet potatoes and oats in place of them. Also, veggies are a weak point, I will add in a few servings a day. I don't want to get too hung up on macros right now, just establish a foundation then tweak it every 10-14 days starting 1/1.


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2003)

Where you been?


----------



## jstar (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi Jill 
so nice to know that i've been missed. I haven't really posted much about the problems that I am going through b/c I am embarrassed but I think it will help me to get out all my feelings and recover. I guess that when I am absent from here you all assume I must be at the gym and eating clean but that is not the case. I suffer from major depression (depression that is ongoing and lasts for more than 2 weeks at a time). I just started therapy again a few weeks ago. The first time I ever went to therapy was this year, in the late winter/early spring. I only went for a few sessions then quit. I wanted to get on meds at that point and they gave me a presciption for one of the newer antidepressants on the market. I took one pill before bed then went to sleep for the night. I awoke in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and instead collapsed on my kitchen floor.  I couldn't walk and had to be carried to the sofa where I slept the rest of the night. In the morning when I woke up I thought I'd be fine walking and made it about 10 feet before I blacked out again and fell to the floor. I was like this for 12 hrs from the time I took the initial dose, which btw was a low dose to begin with. The next time I saw my therapist and explained what happened she said "are you still taking it?" I was like, hello did you hear what I said??? no, of course not. then she wanted me to see the doc about getting on a lower dose or another med, but at that point I was really scared, terrified even. The therapy was really weirs and I hate to just sit there and talk and talk and talk to a person who just nods their head and interjects a few things here and there. It seemed like a waste of money plus the weather was getting better and my mood was a little more upbeat so I called it quits. Although my depression is not nearly as bad in the warmer sunnier months it still comes and goes, it is just way more easier to tolerate than in the winter I guess.

I also have issues with binge eating along with the depression. I will take in 5000-10000 cals a day easy at least 2-3 week. When the depression is more manageable it might be 1-2 times a week with 3000-5000 cals. Lately it has been 3x or more a week. 

I started going to therapy again 3 wks ago with a different therapist. I never disclosed to anyone ever, not even my last therapist, about my bingeing. But I did tell the new therapist who is helping me with that as well. She wants me to go to her 12 wk group starting in Jan but its $500 extra on top of going to regular therapy so I don't know. I was like gee, can't you just help me in here, I am outta work right now, ya know. So we shall see what happens. I am planning to try anything I can to beat this depression/bingeing because it is honestly tearing me down inside. I have an appt with a doc next week for meds, hoping to try a different one (Zoloft). My brother is on it, I just found out and it seems to be working fine for him so chances are I won't have a negative reaction with it if he hasn't.  

Just a note on depression: it sucks! I am the most quietest, shyest person you can ever meet and I can't believe I am writing all this, personal stuff about myself right now, but I am doing it because I have to. Keeping depression to yourself is the worst thing you can do. It eats away at you and destoys everything. You feel as though you have no way out and life becomes almost painful. Before anyone starts giving me the suicide hotline, please believe me I would never and could never do that, no matter how awful things get. I would rather spill my guts to all of you than to do that Little by little I will climb out of this black hole and make a complete recovery, no matter what it takes, I will not give up, ever! The sad thing is that people do give up and family and friends may even give up on me because it is terribly frustrating for them to see me do this to myself and not be able to help. My boyfriend (poor guy) has had to put up with a lot and we are currently not speaking, it is tough. Under normal circumstances we have a great relationship, but with this illness, it is hard to function day to day and be myself. A part of me is lost right now but I am determined to get it back. 

Depression and competing (what? )
obviously those 2 things don't go together, right? With the bingeing, it makes it hard to get into contest shape-which is why my journal is a muck. I will compete again but I have to deal with this monster first. a lot of people who are depressed are still able to function (ie work, shower, do the normal daily things) with major depression the ability to function normally is not there. it becomes a monumental task to get up in the morning, get dressed, wash my hair, shower, do a simple task, etc. my ability to do these things changes from day to day some days are a bit easier than others and some days are worse. my goal is to force myself to do these things, including getting up early and doing cardio, going to the gym, eating better, eventually doing another contest when I feel better. i will still eat and train as though I am doing the april show because it will help even if i decide to not do the show, it will help.

i am sure there are other things i wanted to say but forgot. sorry such a long post but i do feel a bit better getting it all out. one thing i learned in therapy is that depression/bingeing are about suppressing your feelings, you are stuffing them down with food and with negative thoughts. now i am doing the opposite and expressing my feelings either verbally, online or on paper. It feels very foreign to me but this is what anyone who suffers from these things must do to recover. 

I will start posting again tomorrow-gonna try to get up early for cardio and just do it!

thanks for listening


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 11, 2003)

jstar, I'm sending you a big hug. I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this. there is hope though, you can get better.  I'm here for you. I hope that you find a better therapist that you can relate to more. I'm so sorry. Please feel free to pm me anytime. I'm a great listener. and please keep working out, even if you're not eating the way you think you should, just keep working out.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey there! I have never posted in your journal before, but I have read it from start to finish. I think that your a truly amazing person and I'm so sorry your going through all this. I'm glad that you were able to let us know, because you will find that the people here at IM are wonderful & Truly care about you. 
I have a mild depression order. I Semi know what your going through, and I know that you can get through this!!! I am here for you!!!
SMILE & Keep working out!!!

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2003)

I feel for ya girl! I myself have suffered from eating disorders for several years of my life, I can relate. I think you should focus more on yourself, the therapy and beating the ed and depression, and then consider competiting. (IMO) Good luck with all. You can PM me anytime if you wanna chat!   P.s Its great that you opened up here. Everyone here listens and gives great advice, no one is here to judge.


----------



## jstar (Dec 12, 2003)

Hikerchick, Stacey and Jill..you guys are too sweet  THANK YOU all so much for your words of encouragement. It makes me feel so much better knowing that I have all of you on my side pulling for me. I feel better already. You guys can pm me anytime too if you'd like. I am still going to post my diet and exercise but not get too rigid right now. Baby steps for now I guess. HC that was great advice--keep working out no matter what my diet is like. Too often I sabotage myself with black or white thinking, all or nothing. If my diet wasn't right on then I had to rearrange my workouts or not do them at all. Stopping cardio was a bad move too. I actually like cardio and it does elevate my mood somewhat so I intend to at least do moderate amounts right now. Endorphins, right? 

IM rocks!!! All you guys are awesome and I sincerely thank you for your support.


----------



## jstar (Dec 12, 2003)

12/12/03:

stats:
144.5
tanita:33%
nw=28.5"
rw=30.5"
hp=39"

woke up later than I wanted to but I did 30 mins on the elliptical in the basement. Cardio is definitely not as easy as it was a few months ago due to the extra weight but doing it felt good. meals were:


M1: 1/2 orange, 1 egg, 3 egg whites, 3 HC Sausages, 2 Ultra 40s

M2: 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop US, glutamine, 2 U40

Workout: Arms, Abs, Calves

M3: 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop US, 300mg ALA

M4:1 low carb pita, 4 oz turkey

M5:1 cup lf cot cheese, 1 TBL PB

M6:1/2 cup lf cot cheese, chk, ketchup

1499
c:132.5
p:186
f:41


----------



## jstar (Dec 14, 2003)

12/13/03:

no workout
woke up 10:45

M1:egg, 3 eggwhites, 3 HC Sausages, sf syrup

M2:2 low carb ww pitas, 1 ff cheese, 3 oz turkey

M3:2 Boca chix, ketchup

M4:1/2 cup lf cottage cheese, 1.5 oz turkey

M5:3 low carb ww pitas, 2 Boca Burgers, ketchup

1492
c=155
p=151.5
f=35


----------



## jstar (Dec 14, 2003)

12/14/03:

no workout

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 tsp PB, 1/4 cup eggwhites

M2: soy pita, 1 ff cheese

M3: 3 ezekiel sesame bread, 1 ff cheese

M4: 2 scoops Ultra Size

M5: 5 low carb pitas (500 cals), 1 ff cheese

M6: 7 slices cinnamon swirl bread, 2 bulkie rolls

2513
c=391.6 
p=166.8
f=38.3


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2003)

Meals are looking fab darling! I had a major binge yesterday, ALL DAY! Im feeling rather guilty today. Had a super workout so Im feeling a little better now!  Have a wonderful REST day!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 14, 2003)

hey girl! 
meals are looking great! I am so like you in the "all or nothing" "black or white" philosophy of life. With what I eat especially.  I try to look at all the positive things though, all the great workouts, and I do eat extremely well most of the time. So when I backslide I think "okay, two steps forward, one step back". At least that way I'm still moving forward. Stay strong, I am here for ya!


----------



## jstar (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey girlies 
Well I almost totally fell apart yesterday-Sundays are so boring and are the worst. I wanted to binge soooo bad and started to but stopped myself. I seriously could've done a lot more damage but I just kept reminding myself that tomorrow would be better and to just make it through the night because I was doing cardio in the morning no matter what! I was craving that stupid cinnamon swirl bread all day and the second I gave in I found myself thinking hmmmm now that today is shot I might as well have everything I want but I made it through without giving in totally! Maybe this will get easier the more I do it? 

I decided to workout Mon-Fri, cardio 4 mornings a week in the morning. Nothing fancy for weights,just lifting intensly and making the most of my time in the gym. I want to hit shoulders twice a week though because I notice that since I have been doing them 2xweek they have responded. 

For this week, here is the plan:

Mon
am: cardio 30 min
pm: chest/shoulders/abs

Tues
am: cardio 30 min
pm: quads/calves/abs

Wed
am: cardio 30 min
pm: back/traps/abs

Thurs
am: cardio 30 min
pm: hams/glutes/shoulders/calves

Fri  
am: none
pm: triceps/biceps/calves/abs

Sat  off

Sun  off


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 15, 2003)

Calories are WAY TO HIGH...Cut carbs almost in half or you will be sorry.  Don't do cardio on leg day may be 10-15 minutes post to losen things up


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2003)

I know what kinda bread your talking about. My mom tried to make me buy it a few weeks ago-I refused to. I dont eat bread. (unless I had it in the house, then I probably would.) I find that to be the simplest solution-do not buy the crap stuff lessens the temptation. Like Dr. Phil said-"If it was late a night and you were craving chocolate cookies, and you had some in the cubbord, you'd probably eat them-BUT, if you didnt have them in the house, would you drive to the store late at night to buy them????? Probably not"  Have a great day!


----------



## jstar (Dec 16, 2003)

calories were too high I know. Gave into temptations I will switch cardio to Fri mornings instead of Thursdays so I won't be doing it with hams/glutes..thanks Han (you help keep me in check )

Jill-I live with 4 other people, still livin at home until I can save up for a down payment on a condo and get another job. If I was on my own I would never buy bread...cuz I love it too much! I will just have to do my best to avoid it in the meantime.


----------



## jstar (Dec 16, 2003)

Mon 12/15/03:

cardio: 30 elliptical 

M1: 4 HC Sausages, egg, 3 ew, ketchup, sf syrup
M2: soy pita, cheese
M3: soy pita

workout:chest/shoulders/abs

M4: soy pita, 4.5 oz turkey
M5: 2 ezkl. bread, 2 ff cheese, 1 Lowcarb pita
M6: 3 low carb pitas

1795
c:243
p:170.2
f:18
fiber: 73g


----------



## jstar (Dec 16, 2003)

Tues Dec 16: 

30 min cardio elliptical

M1: 4 HC sausages, 1 egg, 3 ew, sf syrup
M2: 2 ww low carb pitas, 1 ff cheese
M3: 1 ww low carb pita, 1 ezkl bread, 1 ff cheese

workout: quads/abs/light shoulders

M4: 1/2 cup oats, 1 sc Ultra Size, 3 TBL ew, ALA 300mg
M5: 3 oz cooked ground turkey, 2 ff cheese, salad, 2 TBL ff rasp. vinegrette
M6: 3 oz cooked ground turkey, 2 ff cheese, salad, 2 TBL ff rasp. vinegrette

1505.3
c=138.5
p=140.7
f=41
fiber=55


----------



## jstar (Dec 17, 2003)

Wed Dec 17th:

30 min cardio

M1:4 HC Sausages, 1 egg, 3 ew
M2:2 scoops Ultra Size
M3ita, ff cheese, 1/4 lf cottage cheese

workout: Back/Traps/Calves/Abs

M4ita bread, 1/2 lf cottage cheese
M5uffed wheat cereal, 1/2 cup egg whites

Totals:
1865.3
c=263
p=156.7
f=23.5

he he...i don't know what's going on with my p's!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you are going to cheat do it after a cardio workout drop the protein by1/2-1/3 and fat low as possible and goto town till about 3-5 pm and then go back to proitein and greens (lower caloires). Not saying to splurge but do it in a controlled matter and crank in ALA at every meal to prevernt over spill.  I'm saying blast shit but keep protrein very low and fat as well. and goto town on carbs take 500 mgs ALA as precaution at each high carb meal with 500  mcgs biotin.  Next meal after last splurge wait untill alittle while and then hit a weight training session and watch how strong you will be ..


----------



## jstar (Dec 17, 2003)

so if i do cardio first thing in the morning and weights later like 4-5 pm i should eat high carbs, low protein and low fat after cardio at all my meals leading up to say an hour or so before I workout and then postworkout and beyond go back to protein and veggies? And of course take the ALA and biotin with each high carb meal?  

I want to try to experiment with this next week, maybe only one day/week. Like on back day would be a good time if it will help with strength. I didn't eat much carbs before the gym today and I've been out most of the day running around. I felt weaker than usual on my back exercises today which sucks. I think this will help plus allow me to cheat a little with not much damage. Question - my ALA is 300mg per capsule so if I take 2 that would be 600mg...is that too high per meal? thx


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 18, 2003)

100  mgs ALA = 10-15 grams of carbs / meal that should be consumed 

600 mg gives you about 70-100 grams of carbs that you can be consumed with it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey girl, just read through this journal and I must say, your dedication and life change is amazing and you should be very proud of yourself.  I'm sure that your efforts are going to give you great rewards, not only physically but mentally and emotionally.  

Just wanted to stop in and give you big thumbs up!


----------



## jstar (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Han! 

Hey Ponyboy
That was so sweet, thank you. I have been feeling much better about myself this past week than I have in a long time. Now that I have made more of a support system for myself, I don't feel weighed down with negativity all the time-what a difference. I still have a long way to go before I am willing to say I have things completely under control in my life but things are looking up. My attitude is changing for the better, slowly but surely.


----------



## jstar (Dec 18, 2003)

Thurs Dec 18th:

M1: 1 egg, 4 ew, 4 HC sausages, sf syrup
M2: 2 Boca Sausages, ketchup (yucky
M3:
M4:
M5:

Totals:

No cardio today. Later this afternoon I am doing hams/glutes at the gym.


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

Im doing  tomorrow after work, just dreading it! Legs take so long, but then atleast I get a high carb day tomorrow! Ever make protein pancakes? They are super yummy if you have a sweet tooth like myself! All ready for christmas? Me, almost!


----------



## jstar (Dec 20, 2003)

protein pancakes yum :drool: yeah i haven't made those in a while though! Just finished my shopping yesterday. My new years resolution is to set a budget and stick to it--I have no idea how on earth I have managed to save $$$ when I paid off all my bills and haven't worked in 5 months...but I have (??) Living at home isn't so bad I guess.

Oh, the past 2 days I've been really bad dietwise. I decided that I need to pay someone to kick my ass for me. I went to a free consultation today to find out about this trainer guy. He is a natural bb and promotes 2 shows in my area each year. He trains fitness, figure and bb people and really seems to be legit. He trained a girl in my last contest (and he competed in it too). I am trying to figure out what I want to do as far as paying for this and traveling to his studio (1hr+ away). I figure if I get a PT job I will put that money towards the trainer so it won't really feel like I am spending so much being unemployed and all. Plus I have been getting a lot of calls from employment agencies lately and it looks like I may find another job yet!!! He wants to me to come up 2xweek but I am thinking more like 1xweek or maybe 2 times at first then 1 time/wk to keep costs under control. I will figure it out I'm sure.

So I tell him I am thinking of doing this show in 16 wks and so it turns out he is also doing that show and training someone for that show as well.

He took digital photos of me and took my bodyfat using 3 different methods. I weigh 147 and it was 32% using the tanita (which also includes H2o and bone, it sucks for bf%) then calipers 7 site I was 16.7% (who knew?) and then the infrared I was 16.1%. But the main one to go by is the calipers. He is doing up a diet for me and will have that when I train with him next week. He wants me to go to 10.5% bf or less.

I am so excited to be doing this, I will keep ya'll posted too. 2004 and I need to make so changes, personally, professionally, and in many other ways. This is exciting! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 20, 2003)

Remember if you are working with one person stick with that person from start to finish for 12-16 weeks becuase I hate when people bounce from one person to another person.  You need to give a trainer a good 6 weeks to work with you so he can learn your body and make modifications that are needed.  I have been working with j'bo and shorty, greekblondchick for some time now and it took me a while to find out what makes them tick.  Each time you get ready for a show, things will change and same method may not work becuase body changes from year to year.  Best of luck and we are here to support you


----------



## jstar (Dec 21, 2003)

Thank you Han! You are so right about sticking with one person. I would to have loved to be able to post here and just take your advice but I am the type that needs someone to see me physically to make sure I don't cheat and see how my body changes week to week. You do know I have a major problem with cheating,right? Not to mention discipline. I will still keep posting everything I do here just to track myself and you are welcome to give feedback as always but I will just do what he says and if the results keep coming then I will just keep going until the contest time. I have never worked with a trainer in the past but I feel like I need a push and I need to get out of a rut right now.


----------



## jstar (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't get my "official" contest diet until Saturday so this week I just have to record everthing I eat for review by my trainer this weekend. 

Sunday 12/21/03

M1:
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein - Ultra Size

M2:
1 ww low carb pita
1 ff cheese
3.5 oz turkey

M3:
2 ww low carb pitas
3 ff cheese

M4:
1 cup low fat cottage cheese
1.5 cups salad
1/2 serv almonds
2 TBL Raspberry Vinagrette Dressing

M5:
2.5 oz turkey
1/2 serv almonds
2 ff cheese

M6:
2 scoops Ultra Size
1/2 cup eggwhites

Total:
1670
c:136
fiber:58g
p:205.6
f:34.2


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2003)

hey girl
read through ur journal..i can relate..i have eating problems associated w stress and depression too, but im confident w the support on IM u and i can both overcome..*BIG HUGS* would love to compete next to u on stage


----------



## jstar (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi greekblondechic IM ia definitely a good place for us to be. I have learned a lot already and been inspired to push harder than I would if on my own.  I just read your journal too. Have you competed in the past (if so,in what?)I did my first show in Oct but next year I want to get in a few more.


----------



## jstar (Dec 23, 2003)

Monday 12/22/03:

M1
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein
270 32C 22P  7F  4Fb 

M2
2 ww low carb pitas
1 ff cheese
3.5 oz turkey
370  38C  48.8P 7.3F  32Fb 

M3
2 ezekiel bread
2 ff cheese
1 TBL Nat. PB
295  34C  22P  10F  6Fb 

M4
2 ezekiel bread
1 TBL Nat. PB
235 30C 12P  10F  6Fb 

M5
7 Healthy Choice Sausage Patties (Mini)
1 egg white
sugar free syrup
189.8 7.35C 21.8P  7F  0Fb 

M6
6 slices lite wheat bread
1 ff cheese
270 53C 26P  3F  15Fb 


1629.8
c=199.35
fiber=63
p=152.6
f=38.3


----------



## jstar (Dec 23, 2003)

Tues 12/23/03:

M1:
Protein Pancake :
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein
1/2 cup egg whites
330  35C  34P  7F  4Fb

M2:
1 low carb ww pita
1 ff cheese
130  20C  12P  0F  16Fb

M3:
2 slices ezekiel bread
1 TBL Natural PB
255  30C  12P  10F  6Fb

cardio=30 min elliptical & abs

M4:
salad
1 egg white
3 oz turkey
1 green pepper
1/2 serv almonds
2 TBL FF Rasp Vin dressing
274.5  10.45C  35.5P  8.8F  6Fb


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Tues 12/23/03:
> 
> M1:
> Protein Pancake :




 I add cottage cheese to mine and blend with the powdery oats, egg whites and protein-It keeps it moister!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 23, 2003)

I will have to try that when I get some more cottage cheese! Great idea, mine was a little dry today but I still delicious 

Are you ready for that trip girl? You better post some sunny beach pictures when you get back so we can all wish we were there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 23, 2003)

never competed..actually used to be much heavier (171lbs) and its takin me many years of ups and downs to lose weight but this time with all these great ppl behind me i know what to do!!! i always thought there had to be a secret formula hehe and now i know it yay! 

I still havent put b4 pics up..so nervous lol!


----------



## jstar (Dec 24, 2003)

Congrats on losing the weight, Greeky. It is amazing how you always hear people on talk shows and stuff saying "I tried everything to lose weight..slim fast, weight watchers, the cabbage soup diet, diet pills..." when the only real way is common sense, nutrition and exercise. And being here is the best way to lose it and keep it off. 

I hear you on posting before pics, I might post some afters though!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 24, 2003)

Christmas Eve:

M1:thanks Jill-delicious w/the cottage cheese!!!
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein
1/2 cup egg whites
1/4 cup low fat cottage cheese
360  35C  38P  7.5F  4Fb

M2:
1/2 serv almonds
1 slice ff cheese
115  4.5C  8.5P  7.5F  2Fb

cardio:
7 min treadmill 4.0mph, 4 incline
23 min elliptical
abs

had my best friend join me today at the gym so it was a blast!

M3:
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein
1/2 cup egg whites
1/4 cup low fat cottage cheese
360  35C  38P  7.5F  4Fb


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS SWEETIE!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks girl!!! Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## jstar (Dec 26, 2003)

Dec 24&25th were a bust! Today was okay, all clean food but not very hungry. I have been feeling a bit nauseous lately, a side effect of my medicine but it is only temporary.

Tomorrow I am training abs and lower back with my trainer.  I am getting my diet too!!! Can't wait to take off this flab!!! I am contemplating beginning a new journal, so my whole precontest prep is in one spot.

Hope everyone had a great holiday!!!!

Check back tomorrow for my diet and precontest plans


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 26, 2003)

Now is the chance to learn what foods make your body tick and then you can make better jugements from there.  offseason is time for expereimentation so when that final 16 weeks comes its just caloire reduction and cruise control


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey jstar!
Just checking in on you    Looks like you're doing great. Yay you! Are you excited about your new diet? Can't wait to hear about it. Hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Dec 24&25th were a bust!


I agree! Huge cheats for me!


----------



## jstar (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi everyone!!! 

Dec 27th:

I just got back from my training session. It was great. I am sore already We did abs and lower back and 30 cardio before training, 15 after.Lots of stretching too. 

I got my diet today too. Gonna start following it 100% tomorrow. I ate clean today but I am going to officially start tomorrow. I'm going back for back and triceps on Monday.  We're going to train back heavy and try to add size to my upper body; lower body will come in with cardio and diet.  Once I get going I will be doing abs every other day.

My diet's gonna be tough but it's only for 3 weeks. Every 3 weeks we are going to change it so my body doesn't plateau.

For now it's:

M1:
Plain bagel
2 TBL Natural PB

M2:
medium apple
1 scoop protein

M3:
salad
4 oz turkey
2 TBL FF dressing

M4:
4 plain, unsalted rice cakes
1 scoop protein

M5:
4 oz skinless chicken breast
2 cups salad/veggies

I have a substitution list too. It's designed so I lose 5lbs within the first 2-2.5 weeks.  

I am feeling great & looking forward to seeing my body change for the better!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 29, 2003)

12/27/03:abs/lower back

30 cardio

cable single side obliques 3x12
roman knee raise 3x12
med ball hyperextension 3x12
med ball crunch 3x12
cable crunch on knees 3x15
seated knee raise (V sit) 2x12
ab slide on knees 2x12
rotary twist w/stick 2x30
pocket leg lift 2x8

15 min cardio

12/28/03: no workout

started diet today:

M1:
Egg Bagel
2 TBL nat unsalted PB
340  14P  17F  33C

M2:
small banana
1 scoop protein
225  18.3P  4.6F  31C

M3:
4 oz turkey
salad
2 TBL ff dressing
174  23.3P  2.5F  12.9C

M4:
4 plain, unsalted rice cakes
1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese
270  15P  1.5F  46C

M5:
1/2 oz. 2% cheddar
3.5 oz turkey
1/2 cucumber
158.2  21.9P  6.1F  5.4C

1167.2
92.5P
31.7F
128.3C


----------



## jstar (Dec 29, 2003)

Mon 12/29/03:legs

M1:
1 egg bagel
2 TBL nat unsalted PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2:
red delicious apple, med
1 scoop protein
201  17.3P  4.5F  26C

M3:
M4:
M5:

Workout: legs
15 min cardio
DB lunges 3x12
cable bar squat 3x12
hack squat 3x12
leg press 3x15
seated leg and ham 3x12
seated leg extension 3x12
good mornings w/stick 3x15
seated calf raise 3x12
5 min treadmill cd
the squats, hacks and leg press I did one set wide angled stance, one set wide straight, final set feet close together.


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2003)

Great leg workout girl! I love my butt to be sore for days!!! Diet looks good too. Ive kinda been slacking today, had a sub for dinner. Weights are going great-making very impressive gains in strength, weight and most of all size on me!


----------



## jstar (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Jill!!! Glad to hear things are going good for you. I am feeling it in my butt and legs today. I love the squats I did using the cable pulley you attach a bar, hold it out in front of you and squat without letting the bar move forward. It allows me to "sit back" because the weight from the pulley/cable is keeping me from tipping over. Hard to explain these, but they were much more effective than reg squats for me! I am also going to be doing adductors/abductors (inner/outer thigh) cable extensions along with glute cable kickbacks 2-3 times per week. My lower body needs to tighten up really bad!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 30, 2003)

okay so i guess i can't edit my post from earlier today. here it is again:

Mon 12/29/03:

M1
bagel
2 TBL PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2
med apple, red delicious
1 scoop protein
201  17.3P  4.5F  26C 

M3:
1 oz 2% cheddar
3 oz turkey
salad
2 TBL ff dressing
234.3  24.3P  7.9F  15.9C

M4:
4 plain rice cakes
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
270  15P  1.5F  46C 

M5
1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
1/2 scoop protein
1/4 pack sf jello
5 cucumber slices
189  24.1P  4.4F  16C 

extra:
sf hot chocolate w/ 1 TBL protein: 50 cals

1284.3
94.7P
35.3F
136.9C


----------



## jstar (Dec 30, 2003)

Tues 12/30/03:

M1
bagel
2 TBL PB
340  14P  17F  33C

M2
banana
1 scoop protein
225  18.3P  4.6F  31C 

M3
1 oz 2% cheddar
3 oz turkey
1 slice whole wheat
269.3  26.3P  8.9F  21.9C

M4 postwo
4 plain rice cakes
1/4 cup lf cottage cheese (ran out)
extra: 1/4 oats, 2 tsp PB
362  13.1P  6.95F  57.8C 

M5
plain yogurt
1/2 scoop protein
total:

Workout: 
15 elliptical
15 treadmill 3.0-3.5mph
ball crunches 3x15
rotary twists w/stick 3x30
machine shoulder press 1x10


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2003)

What flavor of protein do you use, and what do you take it with? Just curious


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

Jill, I use Ultra Size by Beverly International. I have  tried their chocolate which is not bad but I really like the vanilla. I only add a little water and eat it like a pudding usually. It tastes so good I actually don't need to add anything to it for flavor!

What do you use?


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

Wed 12/31/03:

pre-breakfast: I was running out the house late for an appt as usual and starving!!!
2 slices sun-dried tomato bread

M1:
bagel
2 TBL PB

I was starving last night, but now I'm finding that I am satisfied after my meals, even little ones. Maybe I am adjusting?

Just got a call from an employment agency that has a 4-6 week temp job for me. The pay is good and my former boss just got hired there a few weeks ago. Go figure!!! 

My bf is driving me crazy though...he just told me he made a consultation to get a vasectomy!!! WTF!!! We talked about having kids, not having kids, etc. I thought we were both undecided. I always thought no way but I think it's mostly because of money and stuff that I felt that way. I think if I got old and had no kids and no one else really I may regret it...the point is I don't really know and haven't made up my mind 100% but he has and just sprung this on me.  I am pretty sure he brings it up now because we have been talking about the future and future plans and where we want to live and we have different opinions on that too. It is just getting to be a huge problem for us. He is forcing me to make major decisions and I don't even know what I want to do yet.


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is he / you?


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey, I mix vanilla whey isolate with various flavors of crystal light. Its nice and sweet-perfect if you're on the run cause all you need is a shaker bottle. I also use nectar apple & very berry (dont buy the berry one, its pretty sick), and just mix it with water.


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

He is 36, me 27. We started dating 4.5 yrs ago.

about the whey which brand do you use? that's a good idea to mix with crystal light. must be good in the summer!


----------



## jstar (Jan 2, 2004)

updated 

Wed 12/31/03:

2 slices sundried tomato bread
160  7P  3F  26.25C 

M1: bagel, peanutbutter
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2: banana, protein powder
224  18.3P  4.6F  31C 

M3: oats, puffed wheat, eggwhites
300  19P  3F  49C 

M4: rice cake, lf cottage cheese
85  6.75P  .75F  13C 

M5: rice cakes, PB, lf cottage cheese
725  19.5P  9F  108C 

M6: cereal
300  8P  5F  56C

2135
92.55P
42.35F
316.25C

WAY over the 1200 cal I am supposed to be on, but was STARVING!!!! Note to self:Must do better!


----------



## jstar (Jan 2, 2004)

1/1/2004:

M1: bagel, PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2:apple, protein powder
201  17.3P  4.5F  26C 

M3:salad, turkey, 2% cheddar, lf dressing
415  36.5P  21F  16.5C 
mis-estimated the cheese..should've been lower

M4:lf cottage cheese, rice cakes
260  14P  1F  46C 

M5: plain yogurt
90  5P  0F  17C

1306
86.8P
43.5F
138.5C

no workout today but I did some rotary twists with the broomstick...2x30 to be exact. I watched the Ms Fitness USA contest on Fox Sports Net, anyone see that? It was cool to get some New Year's inspiration but I didn't find their routines to be quite as polished as some of the ones I've seen on Fitness America...but still they were awesome!


----------



## jstar (Jan 2, 2004)

1/2/2004:

M1: bagel, PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2:banana, protein powder
225  18.3P  4.6F  31C 

M3:salad, ff dressing, nf cheese, turkey
205  35P  2F  16C 
M4:
M5:

workout: cardio~45min (15 fwd ellipt & 15 bkwds, 15 treadmill @ 3.0mph, 4.0 incline)
adductors/abductors/glutes (cable kickbacks 3 sets of 15 each)legs STILL sore from Monday too!!!!

In other news...I got a job!!! Woo hoo!!! Actually it's just a temp job 4-6 weeks but I may have a real shot at staying there permanently, more on that later.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats on the job!!! Yeah!


----------



## jstar (Jan 2, 2004)

TY Stacey the funny thing is that my boss from my last job (who was laid off a week before me) is working at this company now too. so right after the temp agency called me about this job he called me and said he is looking to fill a perm position working for him and if I am interested. I went in today and everyone there is so nice and I found out they have a parking lot which makes things a lot easier because taking the train takes FOREVER!
It's no guarantee I will get the perm job but things are looking better. Yeah!!!!

BTW...are you really trying to become a model? That is so cool!!! Send your pics to Oxygen girl!


----------



## jstar (Jan 3, 2004)

1/2/2004:

M1: bagel, PB
340 14P 17F 33C 

M2:banana, protein powder
225 18.3P 4.6F 31C 

M3:salad, ff dressing, nf cheese, turkey
 204 27.3P 4.5F 15.9C 

M4: 4 rice cakes, lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C 

M5: 5 slices pumpernickel bread, 1 ff cheese
405  15P  7F  70C 

total:
1434
88.6P
34.1F
195.9C

workout:
adductors/abductors/glutes: cable extensions 3x12-15 each. cardio=15 ellip fwd, 15 bkwd, 15 treadmill @ 3.0 mph, 4.0 incline


----------



## jstar (Jan 3, 2004)

Sat 1/3/03:

M1: bagel, PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2:apple, protein powder
201  17.3P  4.5F  26C

M3:turkey, ff cheese, salad
169  27.3P  2.5F  8.9C

M4:rice cakes, lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C 

M5:ff yogurt, protein powder
210  22P  4F  22C 

1180
44.3P
29F
135.9C

Abs/lower back/cardio:

cable single side oblique 3x15
roman knee raise 3x12
med ball hypers 2x12
mach hypers 1x12
med ball abs 3x15
cable crunches on knees 3x15
seated knee raises 2x12
seated rotary twists w/stick 2x30
pocket leg lift 2x8

stretching: low back stretch with hands on the wall in between most sets...supposed to do an ab slide but don't have one at my gym...my form on the side obliques need to improve too, seems so hard for me to get that one down.

cardio: 15 min elliptical(fwd) with 3 min CD


----------



## jstar (Jan 4, 2004)

not being able to edit my posts is very annoying 

add to yesterday: 3 bagels..grrr!

totals:
1630
112.3P
32F
222.9C


----------



## jstar (Jan 4, 2004)

Week one of my diet sucked but my workouts were awesome. I am going to outline each week what my goals are in order to help me stay on track. I have 2 more weeks left in this diet until I get my bf% checked again and I want to make some progress. BF% will be checked again on 1/17. I also decided I will not weigh or measure myself at all at home.  I will only be weighing myself when I get my bf% taken with my trainer, that's it! I will also post each week what progress I feel I have made and what I need to focus on harder for the upcoming week.

Here we go with a review of week #1:

Diet: I am weakest in this area but even though I messed up a few days I still did improve compared to how much I was eating before! Need to get SERIOUS though from this point out!

Training: I've had 2 sessions with my trainer so far. The 1st one we did abs/lower back and the 2nd we did legs.  I know it's way too soon to tell but I "feel" like my lower half is getting tighter. I can't wait to see how I look in 3 mos! I've never trained my "core" like this before and this is a definite area I want to focus on. Cardio is feeling better and better too, I am doing it kinda radomly but not to excess. Changing machines every 15 mins and walking on an incline is adding variety and burning more fat than doing the same ol same ol.

Week #2 Goal Schedule:
Sun 1/4: Legs/rotary twists
Mon 1/5: abs/lower back/hips&glutes
Tue 1/6: rotary twists
Wed 1/7: W/O with trainer (back/tri)
Thr 1/8: abs/lower back/hips&glutes
Fri 1/9: 
Sat1/10: abs/lower back/hips&glutes and work with trainer again, prolly chest/bi's

cardio: 15-45 min 3-4 days


----------



## jstar (Jan 5, 2004)

Sun 1/4/04:

M1: bagel, PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2:banana, protein powder
225  18.3P  4.6F  31C 

M3:2% cheddar, ff cheese, carrots
280 25P  12F  13C 

M4:rice cakes, lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C 

M5: yogurt, protein powder
180  17.5P  2.5F  23C 

total:
1285
88.8P
37.1F
146C

Legs/Calves/Cardio: meant to do hips and glutes too but forgot 

Rotary Twists 2x30
DB Lunges (step) 3x15,12,12
Cable Squat (3 Pos) 3x15,12,12
Hack Squats (3 Pos) 3x15,12,12
Leg Press (3 Pos) 3x15
Seated Leg Curl 3x15,12,12
Seated Leg Ext 3x12
Good Mornings 3x15
Seated Calf 3x15

Not exactly sure on the form for Good Mornings....they are for my hammies more than for my back. I did one set feet together, one set feet apart and one set feet apart and angled. (BTW that is what the "3 Pos" means)


----------



## jstar (Jan 6, 2004)

Mon 1/5/04:
today was a weird day. my mom had surgery so i was all nervous, didn't w/o, didn't eat right. came in at 2500 cals and WAY too many carbs. my mom is ok, TG!!! She is doing great now

I emailed my trainer & told him I was having a hard time w/dieting...guilty conscience i guess. I needed to get it off my chest and get some positive reinforcement.


----------



## jstar (Jan 6, 2004)

*Back on Track*

1/6/04:

I began my new (temp) job today. Holy crap, what I long commute. I took the train in, hopefully driving will be better. I am free to choose my hrs so I think I will do 7-3:30 or 7:30-4 so I can hop in my car and drive to the gym right after. I like training around 5pm, so that is my goal. Then I should be done around 6:30, home by 6:45-7pm. Tonight I got in at 8:30pm 

I missed a meal today b/c I am training (at work) with someone and it was hard to eat, also I feel bloated and crappy from yesterday!

M1:1 bagel, 2 TBL PB
340  14P  17F  33C 
M2:4 oz turkey, salad, ff dressing
174  31P  2F  18C 
M3:banana, scoop protein
225  18.3P  4.6F  31C 
M4:scoop protein, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese
200  30P  5F  10C 

939
93.3P
28.6F
92C

Abs/lower back/hips/glutes/cardio:

Ball Hypers: 2x12 (forgot to do 1 set on machine)
Ball Crunches: 3x12
Roman Chair: 3x12
rotary twist (stick): 2x30
pouch (abs): 2x8
cable crunches: 3x12
side cable obliques: 3x12
seated knee raise: 2x12

Hips/Glutes:
abductor cable extension: 3x12
adductor cable extension: 3x12
glute cable extension: 3x12

cardio: 30 min elliptical:
15 min forwards
15 min backwards
3 min cooldown


----------



## jstar (Jan 6, 2004)

*Motivation*


        

Ok, so tonight after work I call my trainer to see if he got my e-mail and to confirm our training appt tomorrow. He was like yeah. And cracked the whip on me. He also said he had some good news and wanted to wait till tomorrow to tell me. But then he decided to tell me over the phone tonight. You see he is a natural BB and promotes his own show in June and September. He said if I do good at the April show then he wants to put me on the flyer for his show in June!!!!! Now if that isn't motivation, I don't know what is!!!!

G'Nite


----------



## jstar (Jan 7, 2004)

Wed 1/7/04:

I had the day off work so I could keep my training appt today Today we did chest and biceps:

Incline DB Press: 3x15,15,20
Flat DB Flyes: 3x15,12,15
Decline DB Press: 3x15,15,12
Machine Fly: 3x5-8 (they were hard so I couldn't get all my reps in)

DB Hammer Curls: 3x15
DB Curls: 3x15
Preacher Cable Curls:3x? (form was BAD, I have to practice these more!)

cardio: 35 min total (stepper/gazelle)
abs and stretching between sets

Meals:
M1:1 bagel, 2 TBL PB
340 14P 17F 33C

M2:apple, protein powder
201 17.3P 4.5F 26C

M3:4 oz chicken, carrots

M4:4 plain rice cakes, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese


----------



## jstar (Jan 10, 2004)

EDITED:Wed 1/7/04:
Meals:
M1:1 bagel, 2 TBL PB
340 14P 17F 33C 

M2:apple, protein powder
201 17.3P 4.5F 26C

M3:4 oz chicken, carrots
220  40P  3F  10C 

M4:4 plain rice cakes, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C 

M5:2 sc protein, 1/4 eggbeaters
270  40P  8F 11.5C

xtra:carrots, 1 rice cake

1376
127.55P
33.5F
144.5C

workout: chest/bi/cardio see above


----------



## jstar (Jan 10, 2004)

Thurs 1/8/04:

M1: bagel, 2 TBL PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2: 4 oz. cooked chicken, carrots, salad
240  42P  3F  13C

M3: banana, 1 scoop protein
225 18.3P  4.6F  31C

M4: 4 rice cakes, 1/2 lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C

M5: 3 sl ff cheese, 3 hc sausages, 1 bb sausage  210  28P  6.5F  11C

1275
116.3P
32.1F
134C


----------



## jstar (Jan 10, 2004)

Fri 1/9/04:

M1: bagel, 2 TBL PB
340  14P  17F  33C 

M2: 4 oz turkey, salad
139  22.3P  2.5F  6.9C 

M3: orange, 1 sc protein
185  18P  9.3F  21.2C 

M4: 4 rice cakes, 4 ff cheese, 4 almonds
320  21P  2F  48.2C 

M5: 1 soy cheese, 1 gardenburger
190  17P  9F  8.5C

M6:1 sc protein, 1/4 cp eggwhites
150  24.5P  4F  5C 

1324
116.8P
43.8F
122.8C

workout: abs/low back/glutes & 15 cardio elliptical


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Just saying hello............thats awesome news that your trainer gave you for motivation   Wish I had a trainer


----------



## jstar (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Katie!
Hiring a trainer was the best decision I have made in a long time. Even though I have been working out consistently for 10+ years I am still learning a whole lot. Plus I like the fact that he can see my physique and zero in on exactly what I need to do to reach my goals. If you ever decide to hire a trainer my advice is hire one who is/was a bodybuilder, fitness or figure competitor...preferably a natural one. They are the ones who seem to have the most knowledge and experience!


----------



## jstar (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry ya'll I have had no free time to post but I am still at it!

Sat 1/10/03:
I met with my trainer today and we worked shoulders and some abs. Shoulders, without a doubt are my weakest area in terms of size, not necessarily strength. From this point on I will probably only meet with my trainer on Saturdays since I am working again (for now). That whole situation is a mess, but I digress....

It turns out my show date was pushed back a week so now I have just under 14 wks to go. Next week when I meet with my trainer we are going to go over posing. Posing I guess also "hardens" up the bod so I will try to practice a few times a week once he shows me what to do.  He also asked me to be a presenter at the awards ceremony at his show in the summer, but I may have a wedding that day so I don't know if I can do it but hopefully I can...that would be very cool! 

Meals:
M1:bagel, 2 tbl PB
340  14P  17F  33C

M2:2 slices ww bread, 2 ff cheese
240  18P  2F  40C

M3:3 oz turkey, salad, 2 tbl ff italian dressing
125  17.3P  1.8F  10C

M4:4 plain rice cakes, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C

M5:2 scoops protein
240  34P  8F  10C

1205
97.3P
29.8F
139C

Shoulders:
Cable Upright Row 3x12
DB Press (3 Pos) 3x12
DB Arnold Press 3x12
Cable Front Raise 3x8
HD Front Military Press 3x12
DB Lateral Raise 3x12
DB Standing Bent Rows 3x12
HD Shrugs 2x15 (front one set, back one set)


----------



## jstar (Jan 12, 2004)

Sun 1/11/04:

Meals:
M1:bagel, 2 tbl PB
340  14P  17F  33C

M2:apple, 1 scoop protein
201  17.3P  4.5F  26C

snack: saltines/1 oz turkey:
90  6P  2.6F  10.5C

M3:3 lite ww bread, 4 oz turkey, salad, 2 tbl ff italian dressing
274  28.3P  3.75F  39.4C

M4:4 plain rice cakes, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese
260  14P  1F  46C

M5:2 scoops protein
240  34P  8F  10C

1405
113.6P
36.35F
164.9C

Legs/hips/glutes/cardio:
DB Lunges - 3 steps 3x12
Cable Bar Squats (3 Pos) 3x12
Hack Squats (3 Pos) 3x12
Leg Press (3 Pos) 3x15
Seated Leg Curl 3x12
Seated Leg Extension 3x12
Good Mornings 3x15
Seated Calf Raise 3x12
rotary twists 2x30
hip adductor machine 3x12
hip abductor machine 3x12
glute cable kickbacks 2x12

elliptical - 15  min


----------



## jstar (Jan 12, 2004)

Mon 1/12/04:

M1:bagel, 2 tbl PB
340  14P  17F  33C

M2:3oz turkey, 1 ff cheese, salad, 2 tbl ff ital dressing
169.3  22.3P  1.9F  14.9C

M3: apple, 3 ff cheese
171  15.3P  .5F  27C

M4: 2 ff cheese, 5 lite ww bread
260  20P  1.25F  51.5C

M5:3 rice cakes, 1/2 cp lf cottage cheese
215  13.75P  1F  36C

M6: 1 ff cheese, 2 oz turkey
90  15.2P  1.3F  3.9C

1245.3
100.55P
22.95F
166.3C

45 cardio elliptical


----------



## jstar (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm back 

I know I have been slacking on my posting, but I have had no time all week. My new temp job is taking a toll on me. I am so freaking tired all the time and it's taking me all my willpower and inner strength to keep on top of my diet and workouts. I have really found my groove with my diet...it's pretty much the same thing everyday, nice and simple. 

M1-Lenders bagel, 2 tbl Natural PB
M2-4 oz turkey, salad, ff italian dressing
M3-apple or banana, 1 scoop protein
M4-4 plain unsalted rice cakes, 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
M5-2 scoops protein

My workouts were:
Tues 1/13 - chest/biceps/glutes/hips
Wed 1/14-
Thur 1/15- shoulders/abs/cardio 45
Fri 1/16-abs/low back/15 cardio dead tired!

Sat 1/17
I had my training session which was back & tri's. So now we have gone through all my bodyparts and next week will do a full body routine to break it up and do one exercise, one set per bodypart. Following that we will be going over posing which I will also practice at home a few times a week in the mirror. Posing is not really required for Figure but still will help harden me up and prepare my body for the stage. I also have to email my trainer my diet sometime this week to make sure I don't slack. I have been using sugar free hot chocolate (sometimes with cinnamon and equal) to quell my hunger pains...it is working like a charm! Fills me up and helps me stay warm. After all it has been 20-30 below out there most of the week. It was 30 yesterday and it felt like summer, I didn't even need a coat. Ha! Too funny!

Oh, before I forget, here is my back/tri w/o:

DB Rows 3x12
Cable Bent Rows 3x12
BHN Wide Cable Pulldowns 3x12
Hydraulic PD Machine Narrow 3x12
Tri Rope Pressdowns 2x12
Tri Lying OH Ext 2x12
Hydraulic Tri Pressdowns 2x12
DB BHN Ext 2x12
abs/low back in between sets. very little rest between sets. On just about every exercise we did I found that my form was way off. Now that I know the correct form for each exercise maybe I can create a back! I definitely feel it now (the day after!)


----------

